# Remote control for 2020



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

In your opinions what control would you use for a 2020 LGB that I would not have to get up off the chair to turn on and off the loco while running under the tree in day time?
Would like to cramp phoenix sound in the tender.
Thank you for your suggestions,
Toad


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Clap on! Clap off!! 










-Brian


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

My dad used to use a timer.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow, I'm thinking of Tim Taylor....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Toad, you just can't win! 

By the way, what is a 2020 LGB? One with perfect eyesight? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB tender has plenty of room in the tender for a medium sized speaker and a sound card glued to the side of the tender on the inside. 
Older tenders had no wires between the motor block and tender top, they used 2 screws to make contact with the motor block. 
I wired a sound card and speaker to the top and the only problem I had was I had to bend the tabs a little on the motor block to insure better contact. 
Now when I think about it, adding a thin copper/brass washer under the screw would have been a better fix.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use this for my master power on off switch and carry it with me outside in case of emergencies. One press of the button and your entire layout goes dead. To extend the range I pull the antenna out from the inside in the handheld remote. 

http://www.pricepiggie.com/db51136.html - $20.00











Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you been able to get that 150' range? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... you know I haven't tested it that far out. It covers the entire backyard which met the 'new' requirement which no longer included the front of the house. I think it could reach 150' with the antenna mod. 

I swear by this little setup.


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I know just the guy who needs one... 

Greg


----------

